
Vultr Launches $2.50/mo VM - leesalminen
https://www.vultr.com/news/The-Vultr-Cloud-Is-More-Powerful-Than-Ever/
======
leesalminen
\- $2.50/mo VM

\- Double RAM on nearly all instance types

\- Reduced bandwidth overage charges ($0.01/GB)

\- Firewall service

